# Uml, überschriebene Methoden?



## michac1995 (2. Jul 2016)

Müssen bei einem UML Klassendiagramm einer Unterklasse, die Methoden genannt werden, die man von der Oberklasse erbt bzw überschreibt? Wie sieht das ganze für abstrakte Methoden aus, die im Subtyp implementiert werden?

Danke!


----------



## JStein52 (4. Jul 2016)

Die Methoden die du erbst musst du natuerlich nicht nennen. Und die die du überschreibst nennst du halt ganz einfach wie jede andere Methode auch.


----------

